# Crystal sagt Vorsicht!?



## Ananas! (29. November 2011)

Hi leude,
hab mir neulich das Programm Crystal DiskInfo geholt und er zeigt mir eine Vorsicht Meldung an, nur hab ich leidfer keine Ahnung was das heißt (also nicht das "Vorsicht" sondern auf was ich achten soll^^)

Hier n Screenshot:

Hoffe es ist nichts Schlimmes und das mir wer erklären kann was da nicht in Ordnung ist.

mfg, Ananas!


----------



## Softy (30. November 2011)

Da würde ich mir erst mal keinen Kopf machen. Was CrystalDiskInfo da nicht gefällt, ist der aktuell schwebende Sektor. Der könnte eventuell in die wieder zugewiesenen Sektoren wandern. Da würde ich erstmal weiter beobachten. Sorgen würde ich mir erst machen, wenn die Werte weiter ansteigen.

Eine Datensicherung ist aber natürlich ratsam. 

Die Lesefehlerrate ist aber etwas hoch, und der Ultra DMA CRC Fehler könnte auf ein defektes SATA-Kabel hinweisen.


----------



## Azzzz (30. November 2011)

das auch gut   bei mir kommt unbekannter status..^^


----------



## Ananas! (30. November 2011)

und wie und wann wandert es wieder in zugewiesene sektoren? die meldung ist immer noch da.

hole mir in 1 woche sowieso n neues mainboard und n prozessor da wird n sata kabel dabei sein und das wird dann ja wohl heil sein


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann Softy nur zustimmen.

Die schwebenden Sektoren "Pending Sektors" befinden sich in "Vorbereitung" - nämlich zum Auslagern, sofern sie defekt sind. Im Moment ist aber nur ein Sektor schlecht (nach mehrmaligen Schreib/Lese-Versuchen, welche die Verzögerungen bewirken) lesbar.
Das kann z.B. durch externe Störungen beim Schreiben aufgetreten sein (wie z.B. durch ein defektes SATA Kabel -> die hohen UDMA CRC Fehler lassen darauf schließen).
Von einem schwebenden Sektor würde ich mir aber keine grauen Haare wachsen lassen, sondern die Sache weiter beobachten, ob sich diese Sektoren irgendwann bei den Ausgelagerten unter "wiederzugewiesenen Sektoren" wiederfinden (und tatsächlich defekt sind).

Was du aber auf jeden Fall machen solltest, ist das Datenkabel der Festplatte auszutauschen und den Wert "UDMA CRC Error" im Auge zu behalten. Der hohe Wert macht mir viel mehr Sorgen, als der schwebende Sektor.

Wenn das neue Kabel dran ist, führe eine Checkdisk-Prüfung durch.


----------



## CnCMeNScH (5. Dezember 2011)

spätestens wenn CrystalDiskInfo das anzeigt, kann man nur noch warten bis die HDD den Geist aufgibt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biervulkan (9. Januar 2012)

Danke Leute  hat mir auch weitergeholfen  Puhh... noch ist die Festplatte also nicht kaputt.


----------



## Westcoast (9. Januar 2012)

man kann ausserdem unter crystal disk info, auf das feld vorsicht gehen und den regler nach rechts verlegen. schon sagt crystal disk info gut.


----------



## Eva (19. August 2012)

Hallo

ich muss das Thema nochmal aus der Tiefe hoch holen 
Ich kann nicht genau sagen ob meine Platte nun so langsam den Geist aufgibt oder nicht.
Also, mal zum Anfang; vor einigen Wochen ist mein Acer Laptop (windows 7) während ich Diablo gezockt habe so einfach ausgegangen, gut dachte ich mir, ist bestimmt zu heiß geworden. 
Ich Akku raus, Netzstecker gezogen und etwas gewartet. Dann weiter gespielt, das passierte noch so paar mal, bis ich den Laptop ganz aus machte. 
Paar Tage später, als ich nicht spielte ging er immer wieder aus, kein Bluescreen sondern so als ob jemand den Stecker zieht.
Habe dann mittlerweile auch CrystalDiskInfo drüber laufen lassen, da zeigte er mir bei c5 13 schwebende Sektoren an. 
Dann habe ich irgendwo gelesen man sollte mal eine Datenträgerüberprüfung machen, hatte bei mir aber keine Veränderung gebracht. 
Naja, da ich nicht so wichtige Daten drauf habe, wollte ich meine Platte komplett formatieren. Und genau in diesem Moment ist mir der Laptop wieder ausgegangen, und was das bedeutet könnt ihr euch ja denken.
Hat dann zwei Tage gedauert bis ich ihn wieder flott hatte. Jetzt werden viele die Augen verdrehen, warum denn so lange. Ich hatte mir keine Sicherung gemacht damit ich wieder booten konnte, und da mein bootmgr missing war hat es so lange gedauert.

So, kein langes Gerede mehr . Ich habe noch immer den c5, allerdings keine keine 13 mehr sondern nur noch 9 schwebende Sektoren. Und einmal ist der Laptop wieder von selber ausgegangen. Temperatur schwankt so zwischen 48 und 55 Grad.  Was meint ihr, warum sich mein Laptop immer ausschaltet? Garantie hab ich nicht mehr, habe den im April 2010 gekauft.

LG


----------



## XT1024 (19. August 2012)

Das Problem mit dem ausschalten:  Evtl. mal in der Ereignisanzeige nachsehen.
Aber wenn schwebende Sektoren wieder verschwinden und wiederzugewiesene Sektoren nicht mehr werden ist das  Einen Zusammenhang sehe ich da jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. August 2012)

Hallo Eva,

dass der Laptop sich einfach ausschaltet, würde mir große Sorgen machen. An der Festplatte liegt es aber nicht.
Laste den Laptop mit Prime95 und Furmark aus und beobachte genau die Temperaturen.

Bleibt der Laptop aus, oder läuft der von alleine wieder an (automatischer Neustart)?


----------



## Eva (20. August 2012)

Hallo

danke für die Antworten.
Wenn er sich das nächste mal ausschaltet, werde ich hier das Ereignisprotokoll posten.

Große Sorgen hab ich mir gemacht als er nicht mehr booten wollte, mittlerweile halten sich meine Sorgen in Grenzen.
Bin nur stink sauer, ich meine das Ding ist nicht mal drei Jahre alt und ist jetzt schon das zweite mal kaputt. 
Letztes Jahr war er schon mal mal bei der Reparatur, wurde Mainboard  ausgetauscht und Bios wurde aktualisiert.
Denn da ist er auch einfach so ausgegangen, lies sich aber nicht wieder einschalten. Deswegen denke ich mal das es wieder das Mainboard sein könnte.
Und das würde laut Acer ca. 250€ kosten. 
Werde mir mal deine Programme anschauen und es so machen.
Der Laptop bleibt aus, trenne Laptop vom Strom und verbinde ihn wieder, dann kann ich ihn erst wieder anmachen. Wenn ich ihn anmache kommt dann nur der Text; Windows wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren usw.


----------



## Eva (20. August 2012)

So, um 15:37 hab ich meinen Laptop eingeschaltet, hab nix dran gemacht, einfach nur eingeschaltet. Irgendwann hat er sich wieder ausgeschaltet.  
Bei Administrative Ereignisse steht da um 17:08 Uhr; 
Das System wurde zuvor am 28.08.2012 um 16:19 Uhr unerwartet heruntergefahren. 
Leider hab ich von 16:19 keinen Eintrag, der letzte ist von 16:06 Uhr und da steht: 
Fehler beim Generieren des Aktivierungskontextes für "c:\Windows\Installer\{62F7DA7E-CCCB-439C-A760-00C3926E761F}\WksWP.exe". Die abhängige Assemblierung "msadctls,processorArchitecture="x86",type="win32",version="1.0.1801.0"" konnte nicht gefunden werden. Verwenden Sie für eine detaillierte Diagnose das Programm "sxstrace.exe".
Sagt das Ereignis etwas über das herunterfahren aus? 

Wie gesagt ich habe ihn einfach nur auf dem Tisch stehen gehabt.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. August 2012)

Auf dem blanken Tisch? Oder war da eine Tischdecke (oder ähnliches) drunter, die evtl. die Lüftungsschlitze (Unterboden) des Laptops blockieren hätte können?

Macht es einen Unterschied, ob das Gerät auf Batterie, oder über das Netztteil läuft? Schaltet es sich in beiden Fällen ab?


----------



## Eva (11. September 2012)

Hi, sorry das ich jetzt erst wieder antworte.
Laptop steht auf dem blanken Tisch. Macht auch keinen Unterschied ob mit Akku oder Netzteil läuft.
Hatte den Laptop jetzt mal zur Untersuchung in ein PC Geschäft gebracht, die meinten das sie alles untersucht meinten die.
Die gehen davon aus das es die Festplatte ist. Wollten mir auch gleich eine neue verkaufen, hab ich aber nicht gemacht. Leih mir jetzt eine Platte zum we aus und werde sehen ob er wieder ausgeht.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. September 2012)

Ich bezweifel immer noch, wenn sich der Laptop schlagartig ausschaltet (kein Neustart sondern komplett aus), dass die Festplatte (die nur ein paar schwebende Sektoren reklamiert) hierfür ursächlich sein kann.

Aber wenn du eine andere Festplatte testen kannst, mach das auf jeden Fall (man hat ja bekanntlich schon Pferde vor der Apotheke kotzen sehen ).


----------



## deam (9. Oktober 2012)

Eva schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich muss das Thema nochmal aus der Tiefe hoch holen
> Ich kann nicht genau sagen ob meine Platte nun so langsam den Geist aufgibt oder nicht.
> ...


 

hey, hatte auch mal das problem mit meinem laptop. beim zocken einfach ausgegangen und zu der zeit hatte ich keine überwachungstools drauf.
bei mir war es wirklich der grund dass er heiß gelaufen war.
musste den alle 2-3 monate auseinander nehmen weil beim lüfter und kühlergehäuse der graka staubteppiche drin hingen und da kam dann kein bisschen luft durch ^^
wenn du keine garantie mehr drauf hast dann zerleg ihn und mach den sauber. aber die HDD weiterhin beobachten, weil meine beiden im pc z.b. eine temp von 19-25°C haben und keine 50+

mfg


----------



## deam (9. Oktober 2012)

was sagt denn CHKDSK zu diesem ganzen HDD thema?
ausführen> CMD > CHKDSK (Partition z.b. E) E: /F /R


----------



## deam (9. Oktober 2012)

Eva schrieb:


> Hi, sorry das ich jetzt erst wieder antworte.
> Laptop steht auf dem blanken Tisch. Macht auch keinen Unterschied ob mit Akku oder Netzteil läuft.
> Hatte den Laptop jetzt mal zur Untersuchung in ein PC Geschäft gebracht, die meinten das sie alles untersucht meinten die.
> Die gehen davon aus das es die Festplatte ist. Wollten mir auch gleich eine neue verkaufen, hab ich aber nicht gemacht. Leih mir jetzt eine Platte zum we aus und werde sehen ob er wieder ausgeht.



hey, lass dich in diesen pc geschäften nicht verarschen 
wenn da eh keine garantie mehr drauf ist dann selber bissl rumtesten


----------



## derP4computer (6. November 2012)

> man kann ausserdem unter crystal disk info, auf das feld vorsicht gehen  und den regler nach rechts verlegen. schon sagt crystal disk info gut.


Muss diese Mumie auch noch mal fleddern, das habe ich auch noch nicht gewusst. 
Da wird meine Asbach Uralt Platte ja glatt zum Jesus zu Ostern.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (19. März 2013)

Bei mir steht das auch, also ich hab einen Acer Aspire 7750G, HDD ist anscheinend eine WD (5400 rpm), aktuell schweben 200 Sektoren --> was heißt das für mich jetzt? Abwarten, Handeln oder chillen?


----------



## dmxforever (19. März 2013)

Abwarten und Beobachten. Garantieanspruch hast du noch keinen.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. März 2013)

SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> aktuell schweben 200 Sektoren --> was heißt das für mich jetzt? Abwarten, Handeln oder chillen?



In welcher Spalte hast du die 200 abgelesen? In der Spalte "Hew-Wert"?


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (19. März 2013)

@simpel1970
Es sieht so aus:
ID  |	Parametername	                | Aktueller Wert |	Schlechtester Wert |	Grenzwert |	 Rohwert
C5 |	Aktuell schwebende Sektoren	|               200 |	                     199 |	            0 | 000000000007

Edit:
Ich habe den Laptop anscheinend 2899 Mal eingeschaltet, gesamte Betriebsdauer war 4217h.


----------



## hbf878 (19. März 2013)

du hast 7 schwebende sektoren, da bei rohwert 7 steht . der "indikator", anhand dessen du daraus den gesamtzustand abschätzen kannst, ist offenbar dadurch auf 199 gesunken

hbf


----------



## simpel1970 (19. März 2013)

So ist es. Es sind nur 7 schwebende Sektoren.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (19. März 2013)

Und wie kann ich das beheben? Defragmentieren/HardDriveWasher oder geht das gar nicht?


----------



## simpel1970 (19. März 2013)

Du könntest die windowseigene Checkdisk Prüfung über die Platte/Partition laufen lassen.

Öffne hierzu die Eingabeaufforderung als Admin (Start -> Programme -> Zubehör -> Eingabeaufforderung (mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und "als Admin starten" auswählen)).
Hat die Platte nur eine Partition und diese ist Laufwerk C reicht es folgenden Befehl in die Eingabeaufforderung einzutippen (und mit Enter zu bestätigen):
chkdsk /f /r

Hat die Platte mehrere Partitionen, muss der Befehl für jede Partition (bzw. jeden Laufwerksbuchstaben) abgesetzt werden:
chkdsk X: /f /r (das X steht hier für den jeweiligen Laufwerksbuchstaben).


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (19. März 2013)

So, ich hab also eingegeben 'chkdsk C: /f /r'.
Als Meldung kommt jetzt:
"
Der Typ des Dateisystems ist NTFS.
Das aktuelle Laufwerk kann nicht gesperrt werden. _ (Will ich doch auch gar nicht?)_

CHKDSK kann nicht ausgeführt werden, weil das Volume von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird. Soll dieses Volume überprüft werden, wenn das System das nächste Mal gestartet wird? (J/N)
"
Also soll ich dieses Volume überprüfen lassen?


----------



## Lexx (19. März 2013)

Ja...


----------



## Inzersdorfer (19. März 2013)

Eigentlich "Nein", denn chkdsk behebt die Probleme mit den "schwebenden" Sektoren nicht, die werden dabei durch Windows von der weiteren Verwendung ausgeschloßen. Vielmehr sollten sie beschrieben werden, kann die Plattenelektronik danach wieder nicht davon lesen, werden sie durch Reservesektoren ersetzt, kann gelesen werden, können sie normal benutzt werden und der Rohwert beim Parameter C5 sinkt um die entsprechende Anzahl.


----------



## McPizzaHut (20. März 2013)

Ja zu spät ^^ (zweitaccount) Ich bin bei 79% abgeschlossen, so schlimm wird es schon nicht sein..


----------



## simpel1970 (20. März 2013)

Chkdsk prüft mit der Erweiterung /r auf physikalische Fehler und transferiert den Datenteil eines Sektors bei Defekt in einen Reservesektor. Ist der Sektor nicht defekt schließt chkdsk diesen auch nicht automatisch von der Verwendung aus.

Kannst ja mal mit CrystalDiskInfo nachschauen, ob sich nach der Überprüfung in den SMART Werten etwas geändert hat.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (20. März 2013)

Nope, es hat sich nichts geändert. Die selben Daten, wie gestern. Was jetzt?

Ach, was ich noch wissen wollen würde: Welche guten Programme zur Systeminstandhaltung kennt ihr/könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## XT1024 (20. März 2013)

SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> Nope, es hat sich nichts geändert. Die selben Daten, wie gestern. Was jetzt?


 Abwarten, Tee trinken, SMART Status beobachten. Wenn diese Sektoren defekt sind werden sie irgendwann zu wiederzugewiesenen Sektoren, wenn sie nicht defekt sind sollten sie auch aus den schwebenden Sektoren _irgendwann_ verschwinden.



SebastianB-Photo schrieb:


> Welche guten Programme zur Systeminstandhaltung kennt ihr/könnt ihr empfehlen?


Hoffentlich waren da nicht diese wilden Tuningprogramme gemeint. Alles  bis auf gelegentliches löschen temporärer Dateien usw. halte ich für  Unfug oder überflüssig.
CCleaner kompakt, (geschickt angestellt) keine Installation, macht nur was es soll.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (20. März 2013)

Ist ein Sektor pendig, kann von ihm nicht gelesen werden, daher können auch keine Daten transferiert werden, dadurch wird dieser Sektor von chkdsk als defekt "erkannt" und zur weiteren Benutzung unter Windows ausgeschloßen. Da ein so mißhandelter Sektor nicht mehr innerhalb des Filesystems liegt, kann er auch nicht mehr Überschrieben werden und bleibt weiter als pending eingetragen. (Ersetzt wird er natürlich auch nicht)


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2013)

Bin davon ausgegangen, dass checkdisk auf die pendings mind. genauso gut (oder schlecht) zugreifen kann, wie auf defekte Sektoren.



> Fehlerhafte Datenblöcke werden erkannt. Deren binärer Inhalt wird wenn möglich gesichert





> Parameter _/r_ (für Englisch _recover_, „wiederherstellen“) versucht es zusätzlich, die Information von defekten Datenblöcken zu bergen; dadurch dauert ein Programmdurchlauf allerdings erheblich länger.


 
CHKDSK
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc730714(v=ws.10).aspx


----------



## Inzersdorfer (21. März 2013)

Der Entscheidende Teil ist das "locates bad sectors". Wenn die Daten gelesen werden können, besteht kein Grund diesen Sektor als defekt zu behandeln. Es gibt zwar pending sectors die quasi von selbst wieder lesbar werden (bspw. wegen ursprünglich zu hoher Temperaturen, die das Hintergrundrauschen verstärken), das sind aber Ausnahmen. Einzelne Bitfehler spielen auf Hardwareebene keine Rolle, die werden durch die Fehlerkorrektur zuverläßig erkannt und ausgebügelt.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. März 2013)

Ich danke dir für die Aufklärung. Ich werde diesbezüglich bestimmt noch das eine oder andere mal bei dir um Rat fragen.

Viele Grüße nach Wien


----------

